# Sticky  Whos Who - A history of drywall tools



## Mudshark

*Automatic taping tools history*​ 

In 1939, brothers *Robert and Stan Ames* started experimenting with new ways of finishing drywall in Georgia. They were painters and plasterers who came up with the Corner Shoe, which was the first of a long line of drywall tools. The Corner Shoe applied joint compound to seams using air pressure and a long hose. Ames brothers came up with the pre-curser of today's Bazooka (automatic taper) in 1945. This first taper was battery powered and weighed more than 100 pounds when fully loaded. In *1951* Ames brothers introduced the first drywall boxes and nail spotters. In *1954* the automatic taper was invented by Robert Ames. The Ames brothers sold their company, *Belmont Manufacturing *of San Carlos California and its patents for $5.2 million dollars to *Bliss and Laughlin Industries* from Illinois in September of *1962*. The company was renamed *Axia Incorporated *in *1982*. In October 1984, Axia was acquired through a leveraged buyout by affiliates of Merrill Lynch & Co., Inc., certain members of senior management, and other investors.​ 
*Tape Tech Tools* had been operating from Redmond, Washington. In *1982* TapeTech joined with Axia. TapeTech Tools and Ames Taping Tools Systems are wholly owned subsiduaries of Axia. Axia is a subsidiary under *Ames Holdings*. Ames Taping Tools were primarily involved in the rental and servicing of drywall tools. Tape Tech markets and sells the Ames drywall tools in a golden colour. *Ames* was in bankruptcy filing in December, 2009 for Chapter 11 protection with a debt of $161 million. In July 2010 they were converting to Chapter 7 liquidation. They have re-surfaced and still renting and selling tools. Ames is headquartered in Duluth, Georgia​ 

*Tapeworm* – Tapeworm Automatic Taper by Murco Wall Products was the first brand of automatic taper available for purchase in *1977*. Murco Wall Products have stores in Texas, Arizona, Colorado, Tennessee, Alabama, and California, and still market their silver coloured Tapeworm Tools.


*Columbia* – Columbia Taping Tools got its start in *1979* when Bernie St. James was involved in *Nanaimo Tools* then *Tornado Tools.* Bernie was making tools out of his garage on Vancouver Island at Columbia Beach (near Parksville) and changed the name to Columbia Taping Tools. They are now based out of Surrey, B.C., They are a family run business and make some of the best tools in the drywall business. Columbia also makes a wide variety of drywall tools for Marshalltown and more recently a taper for Wall Tools*.*


*Drywall Master *- Larry D'Souza founded *Tapemaster Tools* in *1980*. He later formed *Drywall Master* in *2000*. With the company is Larry's son Sunil D'Souza and Robert “Johnny” Payne who started with the Ames Brothers. Drywall Master is headquartered in Chicago, Illinois and continue to produce quality tools.​ 
*Concorde Taping Tools,* (Concorde Tools Corp.) Surrey, B.C. was owned by Donald Mark MacMillan, an inventor and former drywall finisher and Raymond Bernier. LFD Industries (Yee Bun Lee, David Fung and David ****) purchased Concorde in June 1990 and kept Macmillan on as a consultant. Macmillan left Concorde in 1997 and formed *Northstar* in December *1997* with Mr. ****. Concorde sold the patents on their red tools to Ames in 1999. 


*NorthStar Tool Corporation* - The first tool Mark Macmillan built was the AdjuStar extendable flat box handle, acknowledged to be the “state of the art” in adjustable handles. The first Northstar AdjuStar was sold in March of 2000. Their products were a metallic green in colour and they were British Columbia based. In 2007 Northstar affiliated with ToolPro and their tools are no longer being made. 


*Drywall Tools Inc*. out of San Carlos, California was started by many of the inventors of the original drywall tools at Ames and later became Premier Taping Tools.


*Premier Taping Tools* was based out of Stockton, California and started by Robert Ames, Stan Ames and Carl Raff in *1974*. They developed what became know as the “Blue Tools”. The company was acquired by Axia and then shut down. The Premier tools became the basis of the *TapePro* and *BlueLine* tools.


*Belmont Taping Tools* - Belmont Taping Tools is owned and operated by Carl F. Raff in Belmont, California. Carl worked with Bob and Stan Ames as a principal developer of both the original Ames Taping Tools and the Premier Drywall Tools. They were a light purple in colour.


*TapePro Drywall Tools* – Stewart Orchard started this company in Australia in *2001*. Stewart is a son of Graeme Orchard, owner of Wallboard Tools in Australia. Stewart had worked for some time at Premier Taping Tools 


*Blue Line Drywall Tools *- Blue Line Drywall Tools was launched in *2002* with some of the key people from Premier Taping Tools. TapePro Drywall Tools is part owner of Blue Line. The company was based in Stockton, California.


*Goldblatt* - H. Goldblatt Tool Company in Kansas City was started in 1885 by Henry Goldblatt and was primarily involved in cement trowels. It ended up in the hands of Axia Incorporated and in 1992 it was purchased by Stanley Works. *FinishPro Tools* of Lenexa, Kansas purchased from Stanley the Goldblatt name in 2006. In 2010 Goldblatt Tool Company was sold to Hong Kong interests and renamed Goldblatt Industries. Goldblatt continues to operate in Kansas and Shanghai,China. They have a line of bright red coloured automatic taping tools.


*Wilco Drywall Tools* – Established in 1985 with Willis Trout in Pennsylvania.​ 

*note – the above information was compiled by me from information obtained through the internet and may be subject to errors. If there is any errors you can contact me and I can make the changes.  Mudshark...​


----------



## Tim0282

Very interesting information! Thanks for taking the time to compile.


----------



## moore

SO...In 1939 some ******* of Scottish decent was the founder of the production tool....SOB!!! I would have never guessed that one..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Wow, you wrote that out all by yourself Mudshark, I'm impressed:thumbsup:

Thank God Columbia didn't keep the name Nanaimo tools, I would get the munchies all the time, saying that name:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

In the year 2001 Gazman picked up a dunny brush, The end. :jester:


----------



## guijarrero

Mudshark said:


> *Automatic taping tools history*
> 
> 
> In 1939, brothers *Robert and Stan Ames* started experimenting with new ways of finishing drywall in Georgia. They were painters and plasterers who came up with the Corner Shoe, Mudshark...​


Don't agree


----------



## guijarrero

The Ames Brothers were 4:jester:


----------



## guijarrero

Really admire Ames Bros work. Not only they created the basis of what is ATM tools business today (bazooka, flat box, corner finishers, nail spoter) Fortunately their glory name is present at Ames brand but also they were also the basis of TapePro-Blueline USA company (greater atm tool innovator IMO)
Really don't unserstand how Robert and Stan inexplicably are not yet present at Wikipedia.

I'll copy paste an article by Rhardman I liked (from tapingandjointing.com) and may be important in the way of knowing Whos who in DW business, although most you have already read.

I spoke with Robert Ames back in the 90's just before he was going in for eye surgery. I've been kicking myself ever since for not following up with him afterwards. We had a tentative appointment to talk about some ideas I wanted his input on.

*As I understand it, Robert and Stan worked on the hose fed system for years until they finally came up with the batch method that is available today. They first started in the 30's and didn't make any real money until they sold their company, "Belmont Manufacturing" of San Carlos Californa for $5.2 million dollars to a company named Bliss and Laughlin in September of 1962. Carl Raff was also involved but I'm not sure how the partnership was structured. Carl started another company several years ago also called "Belmont Manufacturing" that sold the same Ames design. 

After Bliss and Laughlin changed their name to Axia, the patents ran out and Tape Tech (of Redmond, Washington) became Ames first real competitor. Apparently they gained sufficient market share to convince Ames to buy them. Also in the 90's, I went to the Ames facility in Belmont, California for some research I was doing. About this time Robert started Premier Taping Tools which Ames (now Axia) also bought. During the years Ames has also purchased Concorde and a couple of other companies I can't remember the names of. Typically, Ames doesn't promote the purchase of their tools in areas were their rental market is good. And other than Tape Tech they scrap the company and no longer support the tools out in the field. 

I have a lot of respect for Robert and Stan Ames. When I was trying to find Robert (to talk "ideas") I couldn't find him in the phone book but I did find Stan. When I called, I reached his wife who told me that Stan had died not long before. She was a wonderful lady and very nice. I told her of the research I had done and what a great thing her husband and Robert had accomplished. She was very sweet in the conversation and gave me Roberts phone number.  

Today, the last member of the original Ames team is working at Drywall Master. With Robert and Stan he started as the shipping clerk. Now Johnny's the technical guru at DM. I talked with him a couple of weeks ago. He's a great guy and has wonderful stories. You can get a glimpse of Johnny in the first couple minutes on youtube if you search "Drywall Master." Johnny also has many of the orginal Ames prototypes. Apparently after Ames moved to Atlanta, the President of Ames told someone to throw all of the prototypes in the garbage. Thankfully they ended up with Johnny. 

Axia later sold the company to an investment firm in New York called Cortec. A little over a year ago Cortec sold Ames to Aurora for just under $300,000,000.00. I was told by one of their competitors that they were having money problems but I didn't realize it was a Chapter 11 situation. 

Rick 
*The information I have was found by a ton of patent and library researching and by talking to several old timers. I think I'm fairly accurate on this but am always open to correction...


----------



## aplatex

Mudshark said:


> *Automatic taping tools history*​
> 
> In 1939, brothers *Robert and Stan Ames* started experimenting with new ways of finishing drywall in Georgia. They were painters and plasterers who came up with the Corner Shoe, which was the first of a long line of drywall tools. The Corner Shoe applied joint compound to seams using air pressure and a long hose. Ames brothers came up with the pre-curser of today's Bazooka (automatic taper) in 1945. This first taper was battery powered and weighed more than 100 pounds when fully loaded. In *1951* Ames brothers introduced the first drywall boxes and nail spotters. In *1954* the automatic taper was invented by Robert Ames. The Ames brothers sold their company, *Belmont Manufacturing *of San Carlos California and its patents for $5.2 million dollars to *Bliss and Laughlin Industries* from Illinois in September of *1962*. The company was renamed *Axia Incorporated *in *1982*. In October 1984, Axia was acquired through a leveraged buyout by affiliates of Merrill Lynch & Co., Inc., certain members of senior management, and other investors.​
> *Tape Tech Tools* had been operating from Redmond, Washington. In *1982* TapeTech joined with Axia. TapeTech Tools and Ames Taping Tools Systems are wholly owned subsiduaries of Axia. Axia is a subsidiary under *Ames Holdings*. Ames Taping Tools were primarily involved in the rental and servicing of drywall tools. Tape Tech markets and sells the Ames drywall tools in a golden colour. *Ames* was in bankruptcy filing in December, 2009 for Chapter 11 protection with a debt of $161 million. In July 2010 they were converting to Chapter 7 liquidation. They have re-surfaced and still renting and selling tools. Ames is headquartered in Duluth, Georgia​
> 
> *Tapeworm* – Tapeworm Automatic Taper by Murco Wall Products was the first brand of automatic taper available for purchase in *1977*. Murco Wall Products have stores in Texas, Arizona, Colorado, Tennessee, Alabama, and California, and still market their silver coloured Tapeworm Tools.
> 
> 
> *Columbia* – Columbia Taping Tools got its start in *1979* when Bernie St. James was involved in *Nanaimo Tools* then *Tornado Tools.* Bernie was making tools out of his garage on Vancouver Island at Columbia Beach (near Parksville) and changed the name to Columbia Taping Tools. They are now based out of Surrey, B.C., They are a family run business and make some of the best tools in the drywall business. Columbia also makes a wide variety of drywall tools for Marshalltown and more recently a taper for Wall Tools*.*
> 
> 
> *Drywall Master *- Larry D'Souza founded *Tapemaster Tools* in *1980*. He later formed *Drywall Master* in *2000*. With the company is Larry's son Sunil D'Souza and Robert “Johnny” Payne who started with the Ames Brothers. Drywall Master is headquartered in Chicago, Illinois and continue to produce quality tools.​
> *Concorde Taping Tools,* (Concorde Tools Corp.) Surrey, B.C. was owned by Donald Mark MacMillan, an inventor and former drywall finisher and Raymond Bernier. LFD Industries (Yee Bun Lee, David Fung and David ****) purchased Concorde in June 1990 and kept Macmillan on as a consultant. Macmillan left Concorde in 1997 and formed *Northstar* in December *1997* with Mr. ****. Concorde sold the patents on their red tools to Ames in 1999.
> 
> 
> *NorthStar Tool Corporation* - The first tool Mark Macmillan built was the AdjuStar extendable flat box handle, acknowledged to be the “state of the art” in adjustable handles. The first Northstar AdjuStar was sold in March of 2000. Their products were a metallic green in colour and they were British Columbia based. In 2007 Northstar affiliated with ToolPro and their tools are no longer being made.
> 
> 
> *Drywall Tools Inc*. out of San Carlos, California was started by many of the inventors of the original drywall tools at Ames and later became Premier Taping Tools.
> 
> 
> *Premier Taping Tools* was based out of Stockton, California and started by Robert Ames, Stan Ames and Carl Raff in *1974*. They developed what became know as the “Blue Tools”. The company was acquired by Axia and then shut down. The Premier tools became the basis of the *TapePro* and *BlueLine* tools.
> 
> 
> *Belmont Taping Tools* - Belmont Taping Tools is owned and operated by Carl F. Raff in Belmont, California. Carl worked with Bob and Stan Ames as a principal developer of both the original Ames Taping Tools and the Premier Drywall Tools. They were a light purple in colour.
> 
> 
> *TapePro Drywall Tools* – Stewart Orchard started this company in Australia in *2001*. Stewart is a son of Graeme Orchard, owner of Wallboard Tools in Australia. Stewart had worked for some time at Premier Taping Tools
> 
> 
> *Blue Line Drywall Tools *- Blue Line Drywall Tools was launched in *2002* with some of the key people from Premier Taping Tools. TapePro Drywall Tools is part owner of Blue Line. The company was based in Stockton, California.
> 
> 
> *Goldblatt* - H. Goldblatt Tool Company in Kansas City was started in 1885 by Henry Goldblatt and was primarily involved in cement trowels. It ended up in the hands of Axia Incorporated and in 1992 it was purchased by Stanley Works. *FinishPro Tools* of Lenexa, Kansas purchased from Stanley the Goldblatt name in 2006. In 2010 Goldblatt Tool Company was sold to Hong Kong interests and renamed Goldblatt Industries. Goldblatt continues to operate in Kansas and Shanghai,China. They have a line of bright red coloured automatic taping tools.
> 
> 
> *Wilco Drywall Tools* – Established in 1985 with Willis Trout in Pennsylvania.​
> 
> *note – the above information was compiled by me from information obtained through the internet and may be subject to errors. If there is any errors you can contact me and I can make the changes.  Mudshark...​


Aztec Cornice cement system
aaron luvara was the inventor of the cornice cement applicator/cleaner. he invented it back in 2007 july the 17.
over 5 years he built the patents in to a solid world trademark product and secured the patents with sole rites covering the world for 20 years.
he sold the patents for an amount to aust company APLATEX drywall tools. 
Aplatex counties to grow dramatically through the world..


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Mudshark said:


> *Automatic taping tools history*​
> 
> 
> In 1939, brothers *Robert and Stan Ames* started experimenting with new ways of finishing drywall in Georgia. ​



I didn't think drywall came out till the mid to late 50's?​


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Sir Mixalot said:


> I didn't think drywall came out till the mid to late 50's?[/LEFT]


Small little article http://home.howstuffworks.com/drywall1.htm

Think the article is true, I tore apart a room in my house, and the rock said made in 1939, 3/8's drywall, and us Canucks were in WW2 in 1939 so.......

Someone wrote about the history of it on here, how it was hard to get the plaster guys to switch and so on...... maybe harvey Randall can tell us:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

2buckcanuck said:


> Small little article http://home.howstuffworks.com/drywall1.htm


:
*History of Drywall*

The U.S. Gypsum Company (USG) invented drywall in 1916. It was originally called "Sackett Board," after the Sackett plaster company, a USG subsidiary [Source: Allen]. The material was first sold in the form of small, fireproof tiles, but within a few years, it was sold in multi-layer gypsum and paper sheets. In less then a decade, it took on the form we know, consisting of a single layer of compressed gypsum sandwiched between two sheets of heavy paper.
While it only took a few years for this board to evolve into the material we know today, it took 25 years for builders to begin using drywall in any substantial quantity.
With all its uses and benefits, why were builders hesitant to use something as simple as drywall? At the time, drywall was thought of as a cheap fix, with none of the fine art associated with making plaster. People didn't want to live in homes that were shoddily constructed, so they stuck with the tradition and expense of plaster.
U.S. Gypsum eventually changed the brand name of the material to "Sheetrock" in an attempt to improve drywall's reputation, but builders and homeowners still paid no attention.
It wasn't until the United States became involved in World War II that builders came around to the benefits of using drywall [Source: Gellner]. As the country's labor force became focused on war manufacturing and many soldiers were sent overseas to fight, quick and inexpensive building materials were needed to offset the labor shortage and war costs. Because the labor shortage was too intense for plastering to remain a viable building option, people began to use drywall instead. Houses and factories could be constructed in a fraction of the time and with a fraction of the labor previously required. Cheap and efficient products were seen as patriotic because they allowed citizens to spend more time and money supporting the war effort.
By the time the war ended in 1945, drywall had become the dominant building material in the United States. During the post-war building boom, contractors knew they could construct homes and workplaces in one-tenth the time if they abandoned plaster for drywall, leading to higher profits. Over time, the use of plaster gradually faded as people all over the world turned to drywall. With net sales of over $5 billion in 2007, the U.S. Gypsum Company is still one of the world's top producers and innovators of drywall and related products [source: USG].
Next we'll look at how drywall is made and how it's evolved since the early days of its invention.


:thumbsup:Thanks for shareing old man!


----------



## MrWillys

to the top for newer members.


----------



## endo_alley

I still have a set of early Tape Tech tools purchased in about 1980 or 1981. They still work just fine. The bazooka has been rebuilt a zillion times. Seems to run a tiny bit smoother than my newer (2000) Tape Tech bazooka. Has a few mystery leaks though.


----------



## Tim0282

Good job keeping it clean and maintained! Impressive!


----------



## carlraff

A few corrections and updates....

Premier Taping Tools was based out of *San Carlos* (not Stockton), California and started by Robert Ames, Stan Ames and Carl Raff in 1974. They developed what became know as the “Blue Tools”. *The company was acquired by Kelly Moore Paint and sold the tools through their network of paint stores. Several years later Axia acquired the Premier tool line and then shut it down. *The Premier tools became the basis of the TapePro and BlueLine tools.


Belmont Taping Tools - Belmont Taping Tools *was* owned and operated by Carl F. Raff in *San Carlos and* Belmont, California. Carl worked with Bob and Stan Ames as a principal developer of both the original Ames Taping Tools and the Premier Drywall Tools. They were a light purple in color. *Bronze color tools were also produced by Belmont Taping Tools. All tools and parts were interchangeable with Premier Tools. Carl passed away Sept 30, 2013. The remaining inventory of tools and parts were acquired by Vincent Figueroa (West Coast Drywall Tools) in Oregon*


----------



## gordie

:gunsmilie:This thread kicks ass


----------



## E.K Taper

I still use some blue Premier tools the loading pump has Drywall Tools San Carlos on it. Must be older than me lol


----------



## moore

guijarrero said:


> :
> *History of Drywall*
> 
> The U.S. Gypsum Company (USG) invented drywall in 1916. It was originally called "Sackett Board," after the Sackett plaster company, a USG subsidiary [Source: Allen]. The material was first sold in the form of small, fireproof tiles, but within a few years, it was sold in multi-layer gypsum and paper sheets. In less then a decade, it took on the form we know, consisting of a single layer of compressed gypsum sandwiched between two sheets of heavy paper.
> While it only took a few years for this board to evolve into the material we know today, it took 25 years for builders to begin using drywall in any substantial quantity.
> With all its uses and benefits, why were builders hesitant to use something as simple as drywall? At the time, drywall was thought of as a cheap fix, with none of the fine art associated with making plaster. People didn't want to live in homes that were shoddily constructed, so they stuck with the tradition and expense of plaster.
> U.S. Gypsum eventually changed the brand name of the material to "Sheetrock" in an attempt to improve drywall's reputation, but builders and homeowners still paid no attention.
> It wasn't until the United States became involved in World War II that builders came around to the benefits of using drywall [Source: Gellner]. As the country's labor force became focused on war manufacturing and many soldiers were sent overseas to fight, quick and inexpensive building materials were needed to offset the labor shortage and war costs. Because the labor shortage was too intense for plastering to remain a viable building option, people began to use drywall instead. Houses and factories could be constructed in a fraction of the time and with a fraction of the labor previously required. Cheap and efficient products were seen as patriotic because they allowed citizens to spend more time and money supporting the war effort.
> By the time the war ended in 1945, drywall had become the dominant building material in the United States. During the post-war building boom, contractors knew they could construct homes and workplaces in one-tenth the time if they abandoned plaster for drywall, leading to higher profits. Over time, the use of plaster gradually faded as people all over the world turned to drywall. With net sales of over $5 billion in 2007, the U.S. Gypsum Company is still one of the world's top producers and innovators of drywall and related products [source: USG].
> Next we'll look at how drywall is made and how it's evolved since the early days of its invention.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:Thanks for shareing old man!


And to Today . It's still a quick fix!


----------



## MrWillys

TTT for the newer members.


----------



## AplaDave

*Apla Tech*

Apla Tech was overlooked in this thread. We are a drywall contracting company for now 36 years and a 21 year old manufacturer. Started in 1995 with the Air Driven Drywall System and added the Continuous Flow Drywall System in 2006. With the addition of our Slim Line Box line attached to either the Air or CFS tools, speed and ease of operation is an option for the end user.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

AplaDave said:


> Apla Tech was overlooked in this thread. We are a drywall contracting company for now 36 years and a 21 year old manufacturer. Started in 1995 with the Air Driven Drywall System and added the Continuous Flow Drywall System in 2006. With the addition of our Slim Line Box line attached to either the Air or CFS tools, speed and ease of operation is an option for the end user.


Ya know dave maybe you were overlooked due to feedback from people, paying you for tools for some was a hit miss ratio, like why would a person throw down loads of Cash for just an angle pole and a box.


----------



## AplaDave

Actually the hit and miss on feedback has been before 2008 when we took the coaters off the market. Since we added the Slim Line Boxes in 2007 that are exactly the same as all the conventional mechanical boxes on the market but only 1/2 as tall and 1/2 the weight we have had all positive feedback. Out tools have a niche in the market so we don't try to sell everybody.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

AplaDave said:


> Actually the hit and miss on feedback has been before 2008 when we took the coaters off the market. Since we added the Slim Line Boxes in 2007 that are exactly the same as all the conventional mechanical boxes on the market but only 1/2 as tall and 1/2 the weight we have had all positive feedback. Out tools have a niche in the market so we don't try to sell everybody.


wow dave over the years I've seen some real grease coming from you,

Mudshark says you phoned him up looking to sell sometools....

Did you refund everyone who bought the coaters 

I have sat through a clinical psychologist course with a gf and everything I thought when speaking on the phone with you was exactly what I have seen from you over the years: Goodone dave :thumbsup:


----------



## AplaDave

First of all, real grease is implied that I have no integrity. Other than Bazooka Joe accusing other members of being me when they were talking about our tools, I try to address all statements on this site (Bazooka Joe would not answer my direct email). I try to talk to real people not surnames behind a computer. 

Secondly, Mudshark would have taken a call from me if he had inquired first. 

Third, We have taken back more coaters than I can count but about 50% of coater users do still like them and repurchase new ones. 

Lastly, If you had a set of our old tools, the last statement implies you have talked to me quite often. I will send you a message email and if you reply I will take the next step.


----------



## moore

AplaDave said:


> First of all, real grease is implied that I have no integrity. Other than Bazooka Joe accusing other members of being me when they were talking about our tools, I try to address all statements on this site (Bazooka Joe would not answer my direct email). I try to talk to real people not surnames behind a computer.
> 
> Secondly, Mudshark would have taken a call from me if he had inquired first.
> 
> Third, We have taken back more coaters than I can count but about 50% of coater users do still like them and repurchase new ones.
> 
> Lastly, If you had a set of our old tools, the last statement implies you have talked to me quite often. I will send you a message email and if you reply I will take the next step.


Don't sweat it Dave. If Joe don't know how to run your tools ? That's his problem . :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

Advance tool pan


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

up to the person running the tools if they want them
if it works for you ok,
grease meaning did not get what was told I was getting
dont know if joe accused other people of being dave, but all I got to say is its a up to the person who uses them


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

moore said:


> Don't sweat it Dave. If Joe don't know how to run your tools ? That's his problem . :whistling2:


did you run the tools Moore
Maybe you dont know how to run the tools, or maybe you need to learn how to run conventional tools first, hand bomber
thanks for trying


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

AplaDave said:


> First of all, real grease is implied that I have no integrity. Other than Bazooka Joe accusing other members of being me when they were talking about our tools, I try to address all statements on this site (Bazooka Joe would not answer my direct email). I try to talk to real people not surnames behind a computer.
> 
> Secondly, Mudshark would have taken a call from me if he had inquired first.
> 
> Third, We have taken back more coaters than I can count but about 50% of coater users do still like them and repurchase new ones.
> 
> Lastly, If you had a set of our old tools, the last statement implies you have talked to me quite often. I will send you a message email and if you reply I will take the next step.


thought u said u took them off the market
anyway conversation ends now dave dont pm me either or threaten me said sh&t about you you did all the talking

Moore sells burritos as a second job so Ive heard cause we had to teach him how to use boxes, not sure if he got the hang of it


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

moore said:


> Don't sweat it Dave. If Joe don't know how to run your tools ? That's his problem . :whistling2:


 you been cracking me up since day one
I get through a busy day knowing Moore will show up and muddy the place down

So now you and willys are teamn against me hes throwing desert dust, need to go back rolln jeeps think hes bored


----------



## MrWillys

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> you been cracking me up since day one
> I get through a busy day knowing Moore will show up and muddy the place down
> 
> So now you and willys are teamn against me hes throwing desert dust, need to go back rolln jeeps think hes bored


You are who you are Joe. It probably is the desert dust.


----------



## Obi

Who owns the patent of bqnjo tool, pls who knows?


----------

